# Food of Love!



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hi, I'm starting to think early this year about Valentine's Day! How about some special recipes for your loved one????

All's fair. What is the special appetizer that sets the mood? The ultimate main course? Of course, dessert.

Ideas! I need ideas!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I wish I could remember last years thread on "V" day, It was a very well thought out thread 

For me, I keep things simple nancy as to not take away from the meaning of the evening.

I share fresh shucked oysters with only a grating od horseradish root...Ofcourse we feed eachother these tiny little mollusks.

a few glasses of sancerre intermingle perfectly with the sweet/briner/spicy flavors.

Then, For our "Entree"Simply a seasoned, charred blood rare prime porterhouse steak with "roasted" garlic bread (No bad breath)

But for dessert I get alittle funky, I hope this is not over the edge but I make a shaffenberger chocolate fondue, with vanilla scented pound cake and cherries. Only Champange will we drink with the fondue, Just something else to elevate your sences


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, my, Brad. My. Oh, my. Goodness.

Wow.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Somehow I just knew that Dr. Love would be the first one to answer that thread.  

You go Brad !!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Dr Love"

This is perfect because of a band that sang a song called "Dr Love" a number of years ago was called"KISS"


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Funny, I was hearing some Barry White just now...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Seriously Bond. 

Can you imagine ME having to do anything with this mushy day? Even astrologically speaking.

Dr Love, my foot...
Athenaeus is focused on History of Food lately and not on stars...

But for that cute night ,I strongly suggest Souvlaki with tzatziki in front of the fireplace hearing to Tom Wait's mourns.
Or beers and cheese burgers watching TV.

Come on guys! Do something original. Don't be predictable with this champagne and chocolate thing...


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, mon est cher Athenaeus. Est-ce que vous ne savez pas que ce chocolat soit la langue d'amour? 

Chocolate and Champagne may not be completely unusual....but sometimes the classic is the best!

I do not, however, care for oysters. Even though Brad is a pearl beyond price!

And yes, Mr. Bond, I believe in being prepared. Planned spontantenaity!!!

By the way, for love songs I happen to enjoy Michael Tomlinson.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just for you Nancy!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Isabelle, my dear.....

Surely there is something specific you'd recommend?

:blush:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok I posted to the Robert Burns thread but it's most appropriate for you Nancy! 
Robert Burns it's classical and original I think ( for the States at least )

It's not food but it's food for sentiments. I wouldn't suggest to escort this poem with tzatziki


O, my luve is like a red, red rose,
That's newly sprung in June.
O, my luve is like the melodie,
That's sweetly play'd in tune.

As fair art thou, my bonie lass,
So deep in luve am I,
And I will luve thee still, my dear, 
Till a' the seas gang dry.

Till a' the seas gang dry, my dear,
And the rocks melt wi the sun!
And I will luve thee still, my dear,
While the sands o life shall run.

And fare thee weel, my only luve!
And fare thee weel, a while!
And I will come again, my luve,
Tho it were ten thousand mile!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I seem to recall last years' thread discussing the food from the movie, Like water for Chocolate. To answer your post, however, last year we feasted on:

Pre-meal 'milkshakes' of chambord, cream and rasberry sorbet
Crab chowda' with a smackerel of salmon caviar
Boston-lettuce salad with chevre croutons, strwberry v'gette
Broiled salmon 'hearts' with champagne-poached asparagus, lobster risotto
Jim's famous chocolate-peanut butter & jelly souffle
Gruet Sparkling Wine (from New Mexico... trust me, if you can find it buy it!!! The Blance de Noir is tops!)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Since you asked so nicely Nancy, I have to reply. First a list of food that are said to be aphrodisiac.

*Aniseed*
A very popular aphrodisiac with many culinary uses. It has been used as an aphrodisiac since the Greeks and the Romans, who believed aniseed had special powers. Sucking on the seeds is said to increases your desire.

*Asparagus* 
Given it's phallic shape, asparagus is frequently enjoyed as an aphrodisiac food. Feed your lover boiled or steamed spears for a sensuous experience.

*Almond* 
Associated with passion and fertility, their aroma is alleged to excite women and is therefore a common ingredient in creams and soaps. Try serving Marzipan (almond paste) in the shapes of fruits for a special after-dinner treat.

*Arugula*
Arugula or "rocket" seed has been documented as an aphrodisiac since the first century A.D. This ingredient was added to grated orchid bulbs, parsnip. The added to pine nuts and pistacios. Arugula greens are frequently used in salads and pasta.

*Avocado* 
The Aztecs called the avocado tree "Ahuacuatl which translated means "testicle tree". The ancients thought the fruit hanging in pairs on the tree resembled the male's testicles.

*Bananas *
As well as an erotic shape the banana has also been associated with erotic energy in the tantric tradition. Bananas are also rich in B vitamins believed to help manufacture sex hormones.

*Basil (sweet basil) *
Is said to stimulate the sex drive and boost fertility. It is also said to produce a general sense of well being for body and mind.

*Chocolate* 
One of the undisputed kings of aphrodisiacs, the Indians called it the "nourishment of the Gods". Chocolate contains chemicals thought to effect neurotransmitters in the brain and a related substance to caffeine called theobromine.

*Carrots* 
The phallus shaped carrot has been associated with stimulation since ancient times, and was used by early Middle Eastern royalty to aid seduction. They have a high vitamin content and a great source of beta- carotene. In Asia carrots are eaten as a substitute for ginseng and we all now they make us see better in the dark!

*Coffee *
We all know how powerfully enlivening roasted coffee beans are so stimulate your body and mind and wake up and get going for a sex marathon.

*Coriander (Cilantro seed) *
The book of The Arabian nights tells a tale of a merchant who had been childless for 40 years and but was cured by a concoction that included coriander. That book is over 1000 years old so the history of coriander as an aphrodisiac dates back far into history. Cilantro was also know to be used as an "appetite" stimulant.

*Figs* 
This erotic, fleshy fruit is said to act as a powerful sexual stimulant and has been thought of for centuries as a symbol of fertility and love. Also it is no coincidence that the fig leaf has been used to cover the genitals of those embarrassed by their nakedness.

*Garlic *
Garlic has a great history of being a great healing aid, which at the same time acts as a stimulant. The Romans dedicated it to Ceres, The goddess of fertility and the witches have used it in their love potions for centuries.

*Ginger* 
The root contains an essential oil, which enlivens and stimulates the body and mind, so add some to your curry and get spiced up.

*Honey* 
If you're making your lover an aphrodisiac drink, honey is crucial. It is said to have many healing properties, including guarding against sterility and impotence. It also stimulates and strengthens, so don't resist your sweet tooth.

*Liquorice* 
Said to be an aphrodisiac that stimulates women in particular.

*Mustard* 
Believed to have a powerful effect on the sexual glands, to be stimulating and to increase sexual desire.

*Nutmeg*
Its not really a nut but a seed and has been one of the most popular seasonings since the 16th century. So sprinkle some over your food now and wait for the stimulating results.

*Oysters*
Oysters were documented as a aphrodisiac food by the Romans in the second century A.D as mentioned in a satire by Juvenal. He described the wanton ways of women after ingesting wine and eating "giant oysters". An additional hypotheses is that the oyster resembles the "female" genitals. In reality oysters are a very nutritious and high in protein.

*Pine Nuts*
Many nuts are rich in zinc, a lack of which is said to cause impotence and infertility in men so get eating your nuts today. Pine nuts especially have been used for centuries to make up love potions an effective and powerful aphrodisiac.

*Pineapple*
Rich in vitamin C and minerals, it is considered highly powerful for potency when soaked in rum and honey, Caribbean style.

*Raspberry & Strawberries*
Both raspberries and strawberries, combined with Champagne are regarded as powerful aphrodisiacs. Both invite love and are described in erotic literature as fruit nipples.

*Truffles*
These mushrooms are the rarest and most sensual of fungi they both stimulate and sensitize the skin to touch.

*Vanilla*
The scent and flavour of vanilla is said to increase lust, especially when eaten with chocolate, it is said to be stimulating and energy giving. Homeopathic doctors prescribe vanilla as a cure for impotence. We love combining Vanilla pods with champagne: pop a bit of one into a glass of your favourite bubbly.

*Wine*
Along with all the other forms of alcohol, wine is very intoxicating and relaxing. It is often used for ritual purposes to experience ecstasy and has been said to be the most powerful aphrodisiac. A moderate amount of wine has been said to "arouse erections" but much more than that amount with have the reverse affect.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Before I post recipes, I should tell you nancy that I haven't tried them.

To start your meal:

* Love Snails*

2 medium-sized tomatoes 
1 green bell pepper 
30 grams celery 
50 grams butter 
2 garlic cloves 
0.2 grams saffron 
thyme and sage 
salt

Remove the skin and seeds from the tomatoes Remove the seeds from one green bell pepper.

Chop the tomatoes and the bell pepper, together with a piece of celery, coarsely, using a food processor for 5 seconds.

Melt the butter, add two pressed garlic cloves, saffron and generous pinches of thyme, sage and salt to the melted butter. Let stand for a few minutes, then add the chopped vegetables.

Place 24-48 snails (depending on size) in special snail porcelain ramekins with handles or simply in two individual gratin dishes and cover with the butter-vegetable mixture.

Cook in the preheated 500°F for 10 minutes or until the vegetables begin to turn slightly brownish. Serve together with a baguette type bread and a glass of Chablis.

*Pine Nut Soup*

100 g pine nuts 
3 egg yolks 
250 ml chicken broth 
250 ml cream

Purée a mixture of the pine nuts and the egg yolks in the food processor until you have a fine, smooth paste.

Transfer to a saucepan, add one cup of chicken broth and one cup of cream. The chicken stock can be added already at the food processor stage if you have difficulties in obtaining a smooth paste.

Heat over a gentle fire under constant stirring until the mixture thickens. It must not be brought to a boil. Serve immediately.

If desired, the aphrodisiac properties can be reinforced by suitable spices such as saffron or cayenne pepper.

Since a meal without bread is like a day without sunshine, how about this bread:

*Aphrodisiac Bread*

1 tablespoon active dry yeast 
1/2 teaspoon curry powder 
1/2 cup warm water 
2 pinches parsley 
1 1/2 cups unbleached white flour 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons oil 
1 teaspoon garlic minced

In a large bowl, sprinkle yeast into water & dissolve. Add the rest of the ingredients in order & beat well.

On a floured surface, knead dough lightly for 5 minutes. Form into a round bread & set aside until its has doubled. Preheat oven to 350°F and bake for 45 minutes till light brown.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

For main course, a few choices...

* Angel Hair Pasta with Truffle Oil*

8 ounces fresh Angel Hair Pasta 
3 tablespoons Truffle Oil, plus additional for drizzling 
1/2 cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add the pasta and cook until tender, about 8 minutes, being careful not to overcook. Drain the pasta in a colander, saving 1/4 cup of the cooking water. Put the pasta in a warmed ceramic bowl.

Add the truffle oil, a little cooking water, salt to taste, and a generous amount of freshly ground white pepper. Toss gently, adding a little more cooking water if necessary.

Divide the pasta evenly into soup plates. Sprinkle each with 2 tablespoons cheese. Do not mix. Drizzle a little additional truffle oil , if desired.

Rozanne Gold

*Scallops in Saffron*

250 grams scallops 
200 ml dry white wine 
50 grams finely chopped shallot 
100 grams finely chopped chestnut mushrooms 
1 tablespoon butter 
2 grams saffron 
150 ml fish stock 
150 ml creme fraiche

Soak the saffron in the fish stock. Separate the coral from the scallops. Cut the white meat in half horizontally.

Place both coral and white meat in a saucepan and cover with white wine. 
Bring the liquid to a boil. Remove from the heat immediately and set aside.

Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the shallot and the mushrooms and cook over a low heat for a few minutes.

Pour the saffron/fish stock over the shallots and mushrooms, bring to a boil and let simmer for a few minutes.

Add the creme fraiche, let simmer for another 7-10 minutes. Add the scallops, let simmer for another minute. Serve together with toast and a salad.

[B}Adult Baked Macaroni[/B]
10 Servings

8 sprigs fresh thyme 
8 sprigs fresh flat-leaf parsley 
12 black peppercorns 
1 bay leaf 
2 lemons cut in half 
4 1 1/2 pound live lobsters, preferably from Maine 
Handful of coarse salt 
2 1/2 pounds dried penne 
3 tablespoons vegetable or olive oil 
2 cups freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
2 cups provolone cheese (imported, grated) 
1 pound fresh spinach, washed, dried, and chopped 
3 cups heavy cream 
1 tablespoon truffle oil 
Coarse salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
Optional: 1 to 2 medium truffles (black or white), slivered

To cook the lobster fill an 8-10 quart pot three-fourths full with water. Add the thyme, parsley, peppercorns, and bay leaf. Squeeze in the juice of the lemons, then drop them in the pot. Cover and bring to a rolling boil over high heat. Add the lobsters and cook 12 to 15 minutes. Drain the lobsters in a colander, cover with ice, and let cool.

When the lobster is cool enough to handle, pull the tail from the body and remove the claws. Discard the body, or reserve for use in a sauce or stock. Cut the shell from the tail using a knife or scissors and remove the meat. With the blunt end of a knife chop off the tips of the claws as close to the ends as possible (this will help release the meat from the claws). Crack the claws in the center, break open, and carefully remove the claw meat without breaking apart. Meat from the larger claws will have a piece of cartilage in it; this can be pulled out from the area where the claw fingers meet. Cut the tail meat into 1/2 inch slices. Leave the claws whole to use as a garnish. Set the lobster meat aside until ready to assemble the pasta dish.

To cook the pasta, fill a 6 to 8 quart pot with water, add salt, cover, and bring to a boil over high heat. Add the penne and stir. Cook the pasta for approximately 8 to 10 minutes, until al dente. Pour into a colander to drain. Do not rinse the pasta; just toss it to remove any excess water. Sprinkle the oil over the pasta and toss with a large chef's fork. Pour the pasta onto a sheet tray or shallow dish to cool (if it looks too sticky, sprinkle some more oil on at this point). Let the pasta cool to room temperature.

When the pasta is cooled pre-heat the oven to 425 degrees F. Toss the cooled pasta in a bowl with the Parmesan and provolone cheese, spinach, heavy cream, and lobster meat (except claws). Season with salt and pepper. Transfer to a large round, oval, or oblong baking dish and bake for approximately 25 minutes, until bubbling hot. Garnish with the lobster claws and truffle slivers (if using).

Carole Peck


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And for dessert, chocolate of course but not exclusively...

*Bouche Noire*

12 ounces Baker's bittersweet chocolate 
1 and one-half cups sugar 
One-half cup bourbon 
1 cup butter, softened 
6 eggs (at room temperature) 
One and one-half tablespoons flour 
1 cup whipped cream (optional) 
2 cups Louisiana strawberries, sliced (optional)

Preheat oven to 375°F. 
Butter a 9-inch springform pan, then place a buttered parchment sheet in the bottom of the pan. Cover the outside of the springform pan with aluminum foil to keep water from entering the pan during the cooking process. Place the cake pan into a large roasting pan with 1-inch sides. Set aside. Chop chocolate into one-quarter inch pieces and place into a large stainless steel mixing bowl. Place 1-inch of water in the bottom of a sauce pan and bring to a simmer. Place the bowl of chocolate on top of the sauce pan, stirring occasionally as chocolate melts. In a separate sauce pan, combine 1 cup sugar and bourbon. Bring mixture to a low boil, stirring occasionally. When sugar is fully dissolved, pour the hot mixture over the chocolate, stirring constantly, until chocolate is melted thoroughly. Remove the bowl from the sauce pan to a table or work surface and add the softened butter, a few at a time, melting completely before the next addition.

In a separate stainless steel mixing bowl, whip the eggs on high speed with the remaining one-half cup sugar and flour until pale yellow and thickened, approximately 5 minutes.

Using a rubber spatula, fold the egg mixture into the melted chocolate and blend until well incorporated. Pour the batter into the springform pan and smooth the top with the spatula.

Fill roasting pan with hot tap water until it reaches half way up the side of the springform pan. Place cake in oven and bake for 1 hour. The top of the cake should have a thin dried crust when cooked. Do not over bake. Remove cake from oven and allow the cake to cool 1 hour at room temperature. Cover the pan with clear wrap and place the cake in the refrigerator a minimum of 4 hours. When ready to serve, carefully remove the sides of the springform pan.

Place a cake plate or cardboard cake circle on top of the cake and invert to remove the bottom of the pan and parchment paper. This cake is extremely rich and truffle-like in consistency. Cut portions into one and one-half inch slices and top with fresh fruit and unsweetened whipped cream. Garnish with julienned mint leaves.

John Folse

*Almond Fig Ice Cream*
1 quart

1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1/2 cup sliced almonds
1 1/2 cups whole milk
4 egg yolks
3/4 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
2 cups heavy cream, chilled
1 cup ripe figs, peeled and mashed
1 teaspoon vanilla

In a small skillet over medium heat, melt the butter. Add the almonds and sauté until just golden. Remove the almonds and dry on paper towel. Put aside for later.

In a medium saucepan, over medium heat, bring the milk to a simmer. Remove the pan from the heat and set aside.

In a stainless steel bowl, or double boiler, whisk the yolks with the sugar and salt for 3 minutes, or until pale yellow. Add hot milk slowly while whisking. Place the stainless steel bowl over a pan of simmer water and cook whisking constantly, for 8 to 10 minutes, or until the custard is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon. Remove the custard from the water and stir in the chilled cream, mashed figs, vanilla, and almond extract.

Chill the mixture for 30 minutes, then pour into an ice cream maker and freeze according to the manufacturer's directions.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Finally, for later in the evening, should you need a little more energy...

*Strawberries and Candied Ginger Dipped in Chocolate*
32 pieces

6 ounces good-quality bittersweet chocolate, chopped 
16 large ripe strawberries with long stems 
16 large pieces of crystallized ginger

In the top of a double boiler set over hot water, melt the chocolate, stirring occasionally. Remove the chocolate from the heat and keep it over hot water to keep it from becoming too thick.

Holding each strawberry by the stem, dip it into the chocolate, coating two- thirds of the berry. Let any excess drip off. Put the strawberries on a baking sheet lined with foil or waxed paper. Chill until hardened.

Pierce each piece of ginger with a toothpick and dip it into the chocolate to coat two-thirds, letting excess drip off. Place on a tray until hardened.

Rozanne Gold

*Lover's Potion*

2 vanilla beans
1 litre milk
2 tablespoons cocoa
1/4 litre water
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon Cayenne pepper
1 pinch salt
1/4-1/2 cup rum

Warm the vanilla bean in the milk at low heat for about 10 minutes.

Remove the beans, cut the ends and press them to extract all the seeds. Make sure to scrape them to get every seeds. Return the seeds to the milk.

In a bowl, mix the cocoa with lukewarm water until smooth. Slowly add to the milk, making sure to mix well. Add the honey and sugar. Whisk in the pepper and rum.

The potion can be drink either hot or cold.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Isabelle, my dear, dear friend!!!!

Above and beyond the call of duty....some very interesting things you have found.....

Oh, my.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You are most welcome Nancy. 

Is there anything else you would like?


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Given that Isa has sent the most amazingly comprehensive list of aphrodisiacs, i can only add that in India a few centuries ago (may 10 but to my shame I cannot remember!) the most prized aphrodisiac was canaries tongues. just incase you wanted something different 
As for french fries - when potatoes first arrived in Europe they were thought of as aphrodisiacs - so you never know!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

French fries,

Pomme frites is the hair of angels, Thin,crispy,salty and yet tender. When enjoyed on there own you don't need anything else to compliment them. 

Isabelle, I am inpressed with your knowelage of such things.

I must also add that the scent of freshly slit vanilla beans is probably the most intoxicating aroma I can handle


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Isa, recipes like those you posted can make even a " Maniatiko donkey" start celebrating St. Velentine's day 

Vanilla has a very strong scent indeed, the good think is that you never get bored of this scent. You cannot become a vanilla addict the way you can become a chocolate addict


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I don't know athenaeus,

I think I have become addicted to Vanilla!!!
I just can't seem to get enough of it, whether prepared sweet or savoury, Also caramel...Try it with a magret with a sauce teased with coffee, caramel and reduced stock. You will see what I mean
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

For the record I do not have a vast knowledge on this topic, I just know where to look. Big difference!


----------



## islandflava (Jan 3, 2002)

I am glad to know that I am not the only one intoxicated with the scent of vanilla, you know vanilla essence, vanilla air freshner, vanilla perfume. I think I even have vanilla as a password somewhere and I just realized that my Mr. Sheen is a vanilla scent too. Thanks for letting me know that you can't get addicted, I was getting a little worried there! The best ice-cream I have ever had was coffee vanilla ice-cream. Oh yes, I love coffee too!:lips:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

OMG vanilla coffee ice cream.

The three things I love in this life together????? Ok Garlic is the fourth but garlic is doing a solo career 

Islandflava would you be kind enough to post your version?I will post my garlic ice cream recipe


----------



## islandflava (Jan 3, 2002)

Please forgive me but I don't have a recipe, that was a Wall's ice cream flavour. The thing is they are an English brand and they are no longer selling here. I considered myself blessed to get two of the last few tubs for sale ! Maybe we could search online for them to find a recipe. I am so sorry to disappoint you but I will think about you if I get another tub!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love vanilla, I could go as far as wearing vanilla extract as a parfume...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Valentines Day one of my favorites, Mardi Gras just happens to be two days prior this year.....

slightly melted morbier on a crouton with a drizzle of Lulu's truffle honey.....see Brad's post for additional ideas on what to drizzle on.

Comice Pears....so incredibly succulent

Champagne does it for me everytime.....if it is mediocre I pour chambord....there is a wonderous way to share champagne using one glass.

Pates, cornichons, bagettes....anything that can be left out when passion takes over.

Yep, truffles, chocolate, raspberries, and champagne< why mess with what works oh so well?!!!!



I catered a Valentines party last year....puree of beet soup with a goat cheese heart 
bibb with heart of palm , oranges and a tarragon dressing
cornish game hens, wild rice, artichoke and spinach gratine
crepes fitzgerald


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What are crepes fitzgerald Shroom?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Isa, The Body Shop has such a perfume, an eau de toilette . They call it "Golden Vanilla"

Super!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you Athenaeus I will go smell it just to see. Sadly I am allergic to parfume it is why I was thinking of wearing the extract as a parfume....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmmm 
Have you tried to put a drop or two of perfume to a tea spoon of olive oil and use it?


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Isa,
you could also put sa blend of esential oils into olive oil or sweet almond oil and use that. There are also an increasing number of companies using natural products to make perfume that don't give me an allergy - and believe me, I AM the Allergy Queen - the crown belongs to me!!. the one I use is Occitan from France, but there must be others


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't know about it being an aphrodisiac, but what about cheesecake?

Creamy, New York style. Ohhhh, it gets me excited thinking about it!!:lips:


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Intercourses : An Aphrodisiac Cookbook

I have made a salmon recipe from it several times, and it's spicy and fiery and sweet, all at the same time. (And it's easy, giving you more time for... other things...)

Here is the recipe:

Honey-Peppered Salmon
1/4 cup olive oil
1 tbsp honey
2 tbsp Dijon mustard
3 cloves garlic, peeled and minced
2 tsp cayenne
1/2 tsp ground coriander
2 tbsp lemon juice
salt to taste
2 (6-oz) salmon steaks or fillets

Combine the olive oil, honey, mustard, garlic, cayenne, coriander, lemon juice, and salt in a shallow dish. Mix well. Add salmon steaks and let marinate for 30 minutes at room temperature. Place the salmon in a greased baking dish. Bake at 350 degrees for 6-7 minutes per side.

It's excellent, basically a marinade.

This book is divided into chapters by aphrodisiac- there are recipes for chocolate, asparagus, chiles, coffee, basil, grapes, strawberries, honey, artichokes, black beans, oysters, rosemary, pine nuts, avocados, and figs. There are also recipes for massage oils!!

I think the chocolate truffles I've made before, rolled in cinnamon and chili powder are also a powerful aphrodisiac. It's the combo of chocolate and chili.....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Nancy, this is my suggestion for Valentine’s Day. 

This is what I have made for this occasion some years ago. 

However, to me, the recipe brought the "catastrophe".

The person I was having for dinner, took it very very wrong. He thought that I was mocking at him and he left after tossing over the table and breaking everything was on it...

I wonder if it is such a crime if someone is not the heart shaped chocolate cake person…decorated with beating red heart shaped flashes and kisses and pink butterflies and cutie tinie [email protected]#$%^&&*.
At least I am not tht type and It was late to become one when I was 24.

I spent 3 hours in the kitchen to put together the recipe of this ice-cream and since I was working 12-14 hours a day that period, I thought that it would be appreciated…

I mean everyone in London would have heart shaped deserts that day, only HE would have something different. 

Anyway at least I found out early that we were broadcasting in different frequencies…

Since then, I make this ice cream or at least I used to make it ,in order to check someone’s humour 

It’s very tasteful BTW 
I suggest you to try it once. 

GARLIC ICE CREAM



Use more or less garlic, according to your tolerance.
If you like soft flavor, serve the ice cream soon after it has been 
made.

Ingredients ( 8 oz cups)

1 1/2 - cups heavy cream 
1/2 - milk - 
1/3 - cup sugar - 
1 clove (or more) - garlic, crushed - 1 clove (or more)
pinch - salt - pinch
2 - egg yolks -

1 tbl - honey -
1 tsp - lemon juice


In a heavy-bottomed saucepan, heat cream, milk, sugar, garlic and salt; 
stirring occasionally, until sugar is melted and mixture is hot but not 
boiling.

Whisk egg yolks together in a bowl.
Keep whisking and very slowly pour in 1 cup of cream mixture.
When smooth, pour into pan of hot liquid.
Cook, whisking constantly, until mixture thickens slightly and coats the 
back of a spoon (about 5 minutes).
Be careful not to let mixture boil, or it will curdle.
Strain into a clean bowl.
Add honey and lemon juice, mixing well.
Cool thoroughly.

Transfer to an ice cream machine and freeze according to manufacturer's 
instructions.

Enjoy

Love, Athenaeus


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaeus, Can you use a sugar substitue in this recipe?
Or would it go to solution?
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well I guess yes because Mavrodafni itself is very sweet
But I showed this recipe to my diabetic friend and she told me that is diabetic friendly


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I appreciate that info....

It is important to me to understand these things.
cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Sounds delicious Athenaeus. I was going to ask you what Mavrodafni was...but found the other thread. I'm betting I can't get that in Wyoming. Any ideas for substitutes?

Communion wine, huh? That would be Mogan David where I grew up!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mavrodafni! The word instantly transported me to Delphi, 1980. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## adam (Jan 26, 2002)

Vivian, may I suggest somethig for your recipe?
Marshala wine can substitute Mavrodafni wine. But marinate first pomegranate seeds for a while with 2tbsp of fructose or another sugar subtitute and some drops of cherru liquer to stregthen the aromatic character of pomegranate.
Very nice recipe. Good work.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

So far, I've liked all the ideas, Athenaeus. I haven't decided what to make...and of course I lean toward chocolate. :lips: 

Brad created a wonderful sounding chocolate fondue that is in the lead...sugar free and everything so I don't get real tired from high sugars.......:blush: 

But that orange concoction! You do know that chocolate and orange go outstandingly well together?

Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

He did?????

Traitor!!!!!p )

BTW where is this recipe.

Nancy, I know that nothing can substitute a good chocolate desert


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You can find it here: Brad's Fondue


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

...BTW, Athenaeus, your garlic Icecream sounds wonderful, but honestly I don't know if I would be so brave to serve my partner (or a potential one) with it during a Valentine Dinner! 
Maybe a TRUFFLE ICECREAM would be as much stimulating and less fierce...but, unfortunately, I couldn't find the recipe and the restaurant where I had it (the so-called "Truffle Mecca") keeps watchfully hidden the recipe. 

So...my Valentine suggestion is an ordinary one, but, as we Italians say, the MOST EFFECTIVE!

Do you want to revitalize your love affair?

Do you want to instil a new energy in your partner?

Try the Famous Italian

TWELWE EGGS ZABAIONE:bounce: 

Ingredients:
-12 egg yolks
-12 tbsp sugar
-12 egg half shells of Marsala wine

Hope you don't feel insulted if I also report the recipe (I'm sure you already know it very well!):

1)Heat the water into a double saucepan (bain-marie)

2)Beat the egg yolks and sugar until soft (I usually do this step directly in the double saucepan as the marsala blends better with the custard if it's partially cooked)

3)Gradually add the marsala, one half shell at a time. Don't add the next until the last is completely blended. 

4)Whisk the zabaione until it "writes" on its surface (don't know if you use this term...but no doubt you've understood what I mean). It will take about 30 mins. Be patient!

5)Serve it warm or cold. If you've been married for 20 years and there is nothing to revitalize
 , invite other 2 couples of friends and spare it with them!

Pongi


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hmm...maybe I had to say "half egg shells"! BTW, this may seem a vague definition, but it's the best since you're supposed to use just the shells of the eggs you've used for the custard (so, the amount of marsala will be proportioned to the size of the eggs).

Well...I can see you turning up your noses and saying "BANAL! FANCILESS!" So...here are some

VARIATIONS ON A ZABAIONE THEME

1)Traditional recipe: ZABAIONE WITH PEARS

Ingredients:
-6 small pears (a type suitable for cooking. We use the so-called "Pere Martine", don't know about you!)
-8 oz red wine
-8 oz water
-6 tbsp sugar
-lemon and orange peel, cut in pieces
-3-4 cloves (NOT garlic cloves! )
-1 cinnamon piece
-2 cardamome seeds (optional. This is not typically Italian, but I LOVE cardamome!)

Make a syrup with all the ingredients. Put it in a pan with the whole pears and cook covered on a low heat until the pears are soft (It will take about 30 mins). If the syrup is still watery, remove the pears and cook it more, then filter it. Cool down the syrup and the pears. Cut the pears in a fan shape. Make a layer of warm zabaione in individual dishes, arrange the pears decoratively and pour on some syrup.


2)Nouvelle Cuisine recipe: ZABAIONE BISCUIT WITH MARRONS GLACES CREAM
(recipe by the famous Italian cook Gianfranco Vissani)

1)Make a Zabaione with 3 egg yolks, 4 tbsp sugar, 4 oz Rum. Cool it down. Add 14 oz whipped sugared cream and mix well. Fill with this custard 6 small conical molds and freeze them for 4 hours or more to get a "Biscuit Glacè"

2)Make a Crème Anglaise with 3 egg yolks, 3 tbsp sugar, 8 oz wholemilk (beat the yolks with sugar, then add the milk and cook it without boiling, or it will curdle), then add 4 oz Marrons Glaces, pushed through a sieve (I use Chestnut Jam as I make it at home ). Cool it down.

3)Layer the Marrons Crème in individual dishes, then put out of shape the Biscuits heating the molds in hot water for few seconds. Put a biscuit in each dish and serve.


3)Pongi recipe: ZABAIONE MOUSSE WITH PANDORO HEARTS

1)Make a Zabaione with 4 egg yolks, 5 tbsp sugar, 4 Marsala half shells. Cool it down. Add 10 oz sugared whipped cream. Refrigerate for 2 hours.

2)Cut the Pandoro di Verona(Hope you know this typical Italian Christmas cake) in slices, about 1/2 inch thick. Cut out of them 6 small hearts each serving. Bake them at 350° for 5 mins or until golden and slightly crunchy. (Don't add any fat as Pandoro is FULL of butter!)

3)Arrange in individual dishes the Pandoro hearts, still hot, in a flower shape. Put a couple of tbsp of cold Zabaione mousse in the middle of the flower. Sprinkle with powdered bitter chocolate and serve.

All these recipes serve 6.

Happy Valentine Day!

Pongi


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Pongi 

Needless to say maybe that I looooove zabaione.
But the most encouranging part is to hear a doctor proposing you a desert with 12 eggs  :bounce: 

Oh forget about the garlic ice-cream
I don't know if I would prepare it again...


----------

